# SuperCard DSTWO hasn't arrived yet



## adrian2040 (Jun 1, 2010)

I pre-ordered the SuperCard DSTWO and some weeks ago and on May 19 I received an email saying that it was shipped. It still hasn't arrived yet. Is this normal? I live in Perú, you can notice by the flag on my user profile. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 1, 2010)

If it makes you feel slightly better I live in Chicago and I am let to receive mine.  Pre-Ordered on the 7th of May. shipped the 19th. Still haven't received my flash cart... I'm actually kinda disappointed considering other people living in my area who ordered from Shoptemp recieved theirs in half the time free shipping. I'm wondering why it is taking so long.


----------



## kenpachi (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya I JUST got my supercard dstwo from price angels that I made WELL after shop temp supposedly shiped mine! I paid almost $8 LESS from price angels too!! So much for shoptemp, they just lost my business forever...

I live in Seattle and I made mt preorder a day or 2 after shoptemp came up. Not good at ALL. They made you think like they were on top of things getting their orders out right away, well I know that many people's orders were delayed. Good job shop temp...


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 1, 2010)

i pre ordered it at 18 May and i got it today ^^


----------



## kenpachi (Jun 2, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> i pre ordered it at 18 May and i got it today ^^



That's just great I preordered mine on April 11th and I'm still without it! I live in Seattle too! I couldn't be any closer to HK! I chose free shipping, but I also chose free shipping from priceangels and they got it to me today, I ordered from priceangels on May 18th, the same day shoptemp shipped the one I preordered from them, priceangels had it shipped the NEXT DAY on the 19th! So I got my cards from the in 11 days, it's been 12 from shoptemp and who knows when I'll get that one. They were slow to get my order shipped, I know they started shipping orders for the dstwo before the 18th, I can't believe being one of the first pre-orders for it they decided I should be one of the last to get shipped out to. And why are they charging so much more than DX, I mean priceangels?

I'm not happy with shoptemp... overpriced and slow. I'm sticking with priceangels. DX for life man... best site EVER. I've ordered hundreds of flash carts from them, all different kinds and never have I felt cheated, best prices and free shipping on everything, even if it's 1 dollar item. That's just amazing. Not to mention all the replacement parts for my gaming system I've gotten off there. It's the best site with by far the best prices of anywhere online.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 2, 2010)

kenpachi said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately you were not one of the first to order the DSTWO from shoptemp, alot of us ordered between the 7th-11th of April so your DSTWO was posted AFTER the first 100 pre-orders were shipped, that's why we got ours before you did. Anyone else that has had there's since then it's just been pure luck on the postal part, once the item has been shipped Shoptemp can't make it go anyfaster so don't fault Shoptemp, it's HKP that would be at fault but I can guarrantee ALOT of traffic (post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) goes through HKP so it's complete luck of the draw on when things are sent out, and then you have your own postal service to mess with after that.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well for one thing, what im understanding is that ShopTemp is still fairly new. Especially with the handling of a release of a hot item like this.

They just has a few kinks to work out.


----------



## jlsyber (Jun 2, 2010)

I got it in exectally 1 week after it was sent out.


----------



## Genebeeboo (Jun 2, 2010)

I ordered mine on April 9th and I got an email saying it was shipped on May 19th. I live in NC and I've yet to receive it. I chose free shipping, btw. (That was the only option for me, since I would have over-drafted my bank account if I chose any other method.) I know it's been two weeks since it supposedly got "shipped", but I'm beginning to get worried.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 2, 2010)

Genebeeboo said:
			
		

> I ordered mine on April 9th and I got an email saying it was shipped on May 19th. I live in NC and I've yet to receive it. I chose free shipping, btw. (That was the only option for me, since I would have over-drafted my bank account if I chose any other method.) I know it's been two weeks since it supposedly got "shipped", but I'm beginning to get worried.
> 
> Yeah. I know how you feel. I'm in the same boat as you and I'm in Chicago. I contacted them and this is what they said.
> 
> ...



yeah... nothing I can do really yet. I'm hoping it gets here soon.


----------



## Genebeeboo (Jun 2, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> yeah... nothing I can do really yet. I'm hoping it gets here soon.



Yeah, I didn't bother contacting support yet because I figured nothing could be done until the 5 weeks have passed. I hope we get ours soon, though!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 2, 2010)

It wasn't sent to my house by accident...honest....


----------



## kennypu (Jun 2, 2010)

I got mine yesturday and I'm in Hawaii. I'm sure you guys will start getting it too.


----------



## joedonpipp (Jun 2, 2010)

ordered mine from priceangels got it in two weeks


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. almost two weeks exactly.

also, the Acekard I ordered a week ago came at the same time.

Looks like Shoptemp and the HK Post aren't to blame -- it's all on USPS. stupid USPS. since my Acekard was shipped so long after my DS TWO... my guess is it was held up here for some time.


----------



## Genebeeboo (Jun 3, 2010)

Nothing today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess it is a hit/miss issue since I pre-ordered my SCDSTWO back in April and when it was shipped on May 19th. It only took a week to get to my place on May 26th. Much of the stuff I order online ends up in Ohio before it is transported to where I live in Michigan. It may go quicker where I live because I'm fairly close to major transportation lines but in other areas it may take longer.


----------



## Genebeeboo (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally got it today. Whew.


----------



## Traitor (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm hoping to get it tomorrow :/
I was hoping it'd take as long as it took my first order, but there was a 2 day delay to show up on Hong Kong Air and a 5 day delay between Hong Kong and Canada Post receiving it.
Edit:
Angry now :|
The parcel came in today, but Canada Post didn't update the tracking number until AFTER it closed. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up. :|


----------

